# Flex Track --> Assembly Tools.. "Not For Long"..



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

In several "different" Threads, I have posted flex track tooling I used (Recommended)..
I thought I would simplify things by placing "All" the tooling I used into (x1) "New Thread".. 

Warning: 
If you are interested in any of the "MLR" products, I would suggest purchasing them now..
For example "Walthers Trains" is no longer selling # MLR-5005..
Some Hobby Shops are still showing stock of some "MLR" products..
I am concerned that like many other manufactures, "MLR" products will "NO" longer be manufactured..

:sold:

=================================

Soldering Tool:
[N] Scale Soldering Tool = # MLR-5004
[HO] Scale Soldering Tool = # MLR-5005 
[HOn3] Scale Soldering Tool = # MLR-5006
- Insures perfect "Alingment" when joining tracks "Ends" together
- Acts as an "Heat" insulator when soldering track ends -OR- when adding "Jumper" wires








Parallel Tool:
[N] Scale Parallel Tool = # MLR-5002 
[HO] Scale Parallel Tool = # MLR-5002 
[HOn3] Scale Parallel Tool = # MLR-5002 
- Insures perfect parallel "Straight" tracks
- Can be also used for "Curved" tracks 








Track Alignment Tool:
[N] Track Alignment Tool = # MLR-5015
[HO] Track Alignment Tooll = # MLR-5016
[HOn3] Track Alignment Tool = # MLR-5017 
- Insures perfect straight tracks
- Can also be used to straight out "Bent" flex track ( A ++ Feature) !!








Track Cutting Tools: (x2) Options
Will be required to "Cut" the flex track to the required "Lengths"..

Option: (#1) 
Side Cutters..
- Xuron 90028 / Model 2175B 
- For [HO], [N] & [Z] track rails








Option: (#2)
Hand Grinder.. 
- A thin Dremel cutoff wheel








Curved Layout Track Tool:
To layout "Acurate" track center lines..
Purchase special "Trammel" hardware.. 









-- OR --
Build your own..
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=58537
- a "large" [Flat] carpenters metal square to locate the (x2) required "center lines"..
- also smaller [Flat] plastic drafting tools..
......


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

These tools are great. I have all except for the last one. I started my layout by hand laying code 70 rail and turnouts and completed it using Shinohara flex track and these tools were so handy to have around. Used them both for hand laid track and flex track. 

After being introduced to flex track back in the early 70's when I built a small N scale layout, I have never touched sectional track again. In my HO layout that I started over 25 years ago, I can easily say that there is no way I could have built it using sectional track. My minimum radius is 32 inches, in one spot only with most curves being way broader. 

I will ALWAYS recommend flex track over sectional track because you are not limited to what manufacturers put on the market. You can make your tracks go where you want them to and these tools are a big help when using flex track.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Micro-Mark sells a "Deluxe HO Gauge Track Laying Set" that is very similar.

http://www.micromark.com/deluxe-ho-gauge-track-laying-set,9536.html

I contacted them, and they said that their Track Laying Set is in stock and there are no plans of it being discontinued. They said theirs is not manufactured by MLR. They do not have anything in N scale.


TrainWorld also lists both HO and N as available and currently in stock, listed as MLR parts:

http://www.trainworld.com/manufactu.../mlr-5019-deluxe-track-tool-set-for-ho-scale/

http://www.trainworld.com/manufacturers/hobby-essentials/mlr-5011-track-tool-set-for-n-scale/


They also have the individual items as well:

http://www.trainworld.com/search/?bymanufacturer=6255&bycategory=&byscale=


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*WARNING --> Last Chance !!*



ED-RRR said:


> For example "Walthers Trains" is no longer selling # MLR-5005..


LooK ==> Discontinued, no longer available for purchase !!.
Why ?? (The Largest Model Train Distributor) MLR Mfg # 479-



ED-RRR said:


> Some Hobby Shops are still showing stock of some "MLR" products..
> I am concerned that like many other manufactures, "MLR" products will "NO" longer be manufactured..


Hobbylinc:
http://www.hobbylinc.com/mlr-solder-tool-ho-scale-track-accessory-5005
Product Number: MLR5005 
LooK ==> Discontinued, no longer available for purchase !!.
Caboose Hobbies:
https://www.caboosehobbies.com/catalog/index_home.php?manufacturers_id=600
Product Number: MLR5005 
LooK ==> No listing !!. 
Hobbylinc:
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/mlr/mlr5008.htm
Product Number: MLR5008 
LooK ==> Discontinued, no longer available for purchase !!. 



johnfl68 said:


> Micro-Mark sells a "Deluxe HO Gauge Track Laying Set" that is very similar.
> http://www.micromark.com/deluxe-ho-gauge-track-laying-set,9536.html
> I contacted them, and they said that their Track Laying Set is in stock and there are no plans of it being discontinued.
> They said theirs is not manufactured by MLR. They do not have anything in N scale.


Sorry:
I have my doubt that this "sales" individual knows who makes what..
Micro-Mark sells thousands of items..
Go ahead and place all your "trust" with a telephone "sales" person !! 
LooK at the (x4) sample pictures..
















johnfl68 said:


> TrainWorld also lists both HO and N as available and currently in stock, listed as MLR parts:
> http://www.trainworld.com/manufactu.../mlr-5019-deluxe-track-tool-set-for-ho-scale/
> http://www.trainworld.com/manufacturers/hobby-essentials/mlr-5011-track-tool-set-for-n-scale/
> They also have the individual items as well:
> http://www.trainworld.com/search/?bymanufacturer=6255&bycategory=&byscale=


As I have prevously stated, "Some" hobby stores will still have some "stock".. 
I also now have "Confirmation" from "Walthers Trains" and Hobbylinc, that MLR products are ==> Discontinued !!. 

Suggestion: :thumbsup:
I highy "recommend" purchasing your required products, before it becomes totally "obsolete"..
This will be your only and last chance !!

:sold:
......


----------

